# What time of day do you tend to start playing music at home?



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

If I'm in the car I prefer my music to DJ's or news channels. I sometimes start very early and that can mean Opera at 4.45am!

But at home I generally value silence (and birdsong) until after lunch. 


BUT I have the constant feeling that I dont listen to enough music given that I enjoy it so! The solution is to start earlier but...


So, I'm curious.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I voted after 6pm, but probably after 5pm is more accurate. I don't have a choice but to listen at night during the workweek. There's too much to do in the morning and not enough time to do it. Music is rarely on my mind then. I only casually listen to music during the workweek anyway. Casual listening sessions can help me unwind, but I don't really consider those to be real listening sessions. 

My serious listening is done on the weekends. Sometimes I'll do some serious listening in the morning/afternoon, but that's not too common as I try to get the things I need to do done during those times. Once my to-do list is completed, I'll put a CD on and focus on what I'm hearing. I try to ignore as much of the world as I can when I listen to music seriously. That means closing my eyes, ignoring extraneous thoughts unrelated to the music, and so forth. The combination of this state and being somewhat tired at the end of the day does sometimes lead to me falling asleep during my sessions even if I'm listening to works I really enjoy.  Yeah, I admit it. The naps rarely last more than a few minutes unless I'm really exhausted and I'm usually quite well-rested and ready to focus after the naps.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

,,,i don't know when i started... i just never really stopped...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> ,,,i don't know when i started... i just never really stopped...


4'33" never really ends, does it? 4'33" might be even slower than ASLSP!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I usually get up between 7 and 8 AM, put on a CD and start checking some things at the internet (news, TC, etc). This takes about a CD's playing time, then I prepare breakfast for the two of us.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Klassik said:


> 4'33" never really ends, does it? 4'33" might be even slower than ASLSP!


and its the oldest piece of music too from before the Big Bang


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> 4'33" never really ends, does it? 4'33" might be even slower than ASLSP!


i think i could make ASLSP even slower. 6450 years. that is nearly ten times the set goal for them.  (although i do want to see the score... out of curiousity.)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Start on the way to work at 7.30. Tomorrow morning I'll be starting with Nezet-Seguin's Bruckner cycle as I've just copied it over to the car USB.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Merl said:


> Start on the way to work at 7.30. Tomorrow morning I'll be starting with Nezet-Seguin's Bruckner cycle as I've just copied it over to the car USB.


Listening to an entire Bruckner cycle in the car will take a very long time to finish...even if you listen to it in one sitting! 

I know everyone is different, but there's no way I could listen to classical music like that and enjoy it. I'll stick to pop music and _Hooked on Classics_ while I'm in the car. :lol:


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Headphones for me. :3 i end up being all like a gangster dj. (since i usually have classical or my own music playing in my headphones while my brother is listening to bassy hiphop or my other brother listening to crazy EDM... or i hear my dad randomly talking about things... when i am with my mom... usually tend to not use headphones. she is amazing. :O speaking of my mom... i introduced her to Weber... her first words... "he looks like you..." i simply replied... "i know... shocking isn't it?" i have yet to show her some of his music... since she doesn't grant enough time to listen...) 

but that aside... i am all gangster dj when it comes to the car.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I have music on almost constantly, from when I wake to falling asleep at night. Mostly recordings, but sometimes internet radio, if there is an interesting broadcast.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Weekends I get up at about 8am and the music goes on at 8:05 am, give or take. Weekdays I work, so I get up and get ready for work while either the radio or television is on. I might not hear any classical music until after 3pm Monday through Friday.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I’m retired so I get up about 9.00am and listen to BBC Radio 3 (classical) till 1.30pm when I watch the TV Scottish news followed by some less than intellectual ‘lifestyle’ programmes. Evenings are split between TV and usually non-classical CDs. Weekend TV is mostly rubbish so I listen to a lot of CDs of all genres. I put Radio 3 on when I go to bed, my radio automatically switches off after an hour so I don’t worry about it being on all night.


----------

